
The End of Internet Advertising as We’ve Known It - qnnlu
http://www.technologyreview.com/review/544371/the-end-of-internet-advertising-as-weve-known-it/
======
hwstar
Advertising is out of control. A lot of people go into unnecessary debt buying
things they don't really need.

